# Fiscal Representation Questions



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi everyone, I have not posted on here for a good few years. Probably the last time was when I first purchased a property in Tomar- that was in 2015 !!!!!!! 

So, I live in the UK and have a holiday home in Portugal. I have decided to pay my Lawyer to look after the fiscal representation for me. The house is all in my name only as are the bills. I do not rent the house out so basically my fiscal rep will look after my council tax bill and that is about all. My question is about my husband. He does have a fiscal number but does not have a bank account. Do we really need to pay another 150 euros for my husband to have a fiscal rep? I believe as he has a fiscal number, we possibly do but it just seems crazy as he has no taxes in Portugal whatsoever. Any advice, greatly appreciated.
Thank-you


----------

